# A little hint from Monarch



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

The first figure by Monarch Models: Nosferatu.

Second figure coming: The Ghost of Castel-Maré.

Third figure coming: Moon Suit.

Figure No. 4 is the source of a lot of speculation. Scott McKillop is sharing this piece of Jeff Yagher's sculpture:










So, what do you think it is?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

hmm, looks like the lizard from the Black Lagoon Creature model, but its on a branch.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't got a clue but that Chameleon sure looks good!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

If I didn't know any better I would have to say Nightmare before Christmas....the curled tail, the spooky tree, the big eyes. I am sure it is going to be a great looking kit no matter what it is. Thanks for sharing Todd P.!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I'm baffled if it's not the Creature. Any more hints Todd?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I doubt it's the Creature since the first three weren't "copies" of former issues but originals, but so far I'm stumped.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Mole man? 

Just wish Scott would do his own version of a Customizing Monster Kit, like Aurora and Polar Lights had. His little creatures, skulls and spiderwebs are so Kool looking and exact in their execution that I'd just buy them WITHOUT a paticular figure to go with them.

Speaking of Nosferatu, mine won a Bronze at the last RMMC model show in Calgary.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wonder if it's Jeff's pet Public Domain project?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the win with your Nossie Trevor!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes, Congrats MadCap, you do some great work!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ermmm... The Budweiser Frogs?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It could be the CFTBL, I believe he's in one of the lower corners of the Monarch poster. Scott did mention "_licensing"._

_RK_


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> It could be the CFTBL, I believe he's in one of the lower corners of the Monarch poster. Scott did mention "_licensing"._
> 
> _RK_





Well the lizard on the Aurora Creature kit is very chameleon like.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Where are chameleons found? I haven't Googled it, but I think they're South American? 
Scott says it's not as scary looking as the Creature?
I still think it could be Dutch from Predator......

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Well the lizard on the Aurora Creature kit is very chameleon like.


I think the lizard with the Creature is supposed to be an iguana.

Chris.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Man-Thing?

RK


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Man-Thing?
> 
> RK





Now that would be cool! I loved those old creepy Man Thing tales.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> Ermmm... The Budweiser Frogs?


:lol:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Swamp-Thing isn't as scary as Man-Thing or The Creature.

RK


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

it's gonna have one cool lookin' base whatever it is ! 
hb


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Swamp-Thing isn't as scary as Man-Thing or The Creature.
> 
> RK



I was thinking Swamp Thing too but I don't think that was set in South America so don't know if the Chameleon would be appropriate.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Just found this on Wikipedia......


More than 160 species of Chameleons are known, arranged in nine genera. The main distribution of Chameleons is in Africa and Madagascar, and other tropical regions, although some species are also found in parts of southern Europe and Asia. There are introduced, feral populations of veiled and Jackson's chameleons in Hawaii and isolated pockets of feral Jackson's chameleons have been reported in California and Florida.

Chameleons inhabit all kinds of tropical and montane rain forests, savannas and sometimes semi-deserts and steppes. They are mostly arboreal and are often found in trees or occasionally on smaller bushes. Some smaller species live on the ground under foliage.





And note the "Jacksons chameleon" is native to Florida and California. And after doing a Google the Jacksons Chameleon looks a lot like Monarchs with it's horns. 

So what point am I saying I hear you ask, well I think Man Thing and Swamp Thing were set around the Everglades weren't they? So could be!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm wrong again! It's becoming a habit...

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now what else is on the base...? a Snake and a Spider sculpted by Jeff Yagher as for the figure...I know it's not the Creature, but of the figure Scott did say : " I would never use the word instant classic, but this new figure just melts my heart...I think it is because of the Face that Jeff sculpted'......So I'm stumped as to what this kit could be ...but just based on the Base I want a case :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Scott did say : " I would never use the word instant classic, but this new figure just melts my heart...I think it is because of the Face that Jeff sculpted'


Harry from Harry and the Hendersons? Geordy from Creepshow? Wally Gator?  I give...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The Man Thing is an excellent guess,but if the diorama scene with a chameleon comes from a movie,the solution would be to remember which movie did contain such a background.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HA, the Addams Family in a swamp ?????


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, this is fun!
The She-Creature?


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I'm guessing either "The Creature Walks Among Us" or "The Alligator People"...or person...whatever, I'm pumped.
Rob


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

My vote is for the Alligator people.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

kit-junkie said:


> Ermmm... The Budweiser Frogs?


That's It!!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The first thing I thought of over on the CH was *Alligator People*.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its one of the Budweiser lizards (from the frogs ad)


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Does it have to be a Male figure?

My first impression when I saw this was Sheena or Xena!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dutch? How about the Predator?


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I always thought the lizard on the Creature base was supposed to be a Tuatara; representative of the fact that the Creature was also a living fossil.

-Neil


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm guessing that it's The Incredible Melting Man. He was an astronaut who returned to earth - so maybe he landed in Florida (?)
Creature Walks Among Us and Alligator People would be my second and third guesses.

It could be....ANYTHING! But whatever it is, I want a couple!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I wouldn't put forth too much logical analysis into a species' geographic location to figure out what kit this is. 
Remember Dracula had armadillos running around his Castle in the Carpathian Mountains


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

My first thought was Sheena as well, looks junglee to me.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

NeilUnreal said:


> I always thought the lizard on the Creature base was supposed to be a Tuatara; representative of the fact that the Creature was also a living fossil.
> 
> -Neil





It's like a cross between a Chameleon, Tuatara and maybe some made up lizard thingy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Even though my favourite choice would be Man Thing I think the Creature Walks Among us is the most likely.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Or the Geico Geko


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll take Alligator People, I guess that's not as scary as the Creature.  

RK


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm gonna go out on a limb (get it?) and guess it's the Wolf Man from the upcoming film starring Benicio Del Toro. Given the amount of time it takes for Monarch to develop a kit, it just might hit the shelves around the same time the film hits the theaters.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Todd do you think we could get a peek at the spider? or at least another clue? 
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb (get it?) and guess it's the Wolf Man from the upcoming film starring Benicio Del Toro. Given the amount of time it takes for Monarch to develop a kit, it just might hit the shelves around the same time the film hits the theaters.



Isn't that supposed to be set in Victorian London though? Not many chameleons around there.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

It be Amos Moses. Licensing by Jerry Reed.


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

It's Dirk Benedict from Ssssssss!!


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*It Is................*

IT'S DINKY THE TACO HELL DOG SAYING HERE LIZARD,LIZARD, LIZARD!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

RHINO#1 said:


> IT'S DINKY THE TACO HELL DOG SAYING HERE LIZARD,LIZARD, LIZARD!


Cool!! I'll take 2!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Cool!! I'll take 2!!
> 
> Chris.


Models or Tacos ?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've never eaten a taco in my life! 

Chris.


----------



## Universalrocks (Mar 22, 2004)

It's the Geico Gecko and his friend after a night of Drinking with the Budweiser Frogs.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Amos Moses.......

Speaking of which ...... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIg1HGHZZWs&feature=related


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for congradulating me on my Bronze victory on the Nosferatu kit!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MadCap Romanian said:


> ThanX for congradulating me on my Bronze victory on the Nosferatu kit!



Well done Madcap!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Todd do you think we could get a peek at the spider? or at least another clue?
> Mcdee


I'll second that. The Creature Walks Among Us sounds the most likely as the base sounds similar to the Creature but another clue or two would be great.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Models or Tacos ?
> Mcdee


From what I've heard about Taco Bell, it'd probably be more nutritious to eat the dog!! Enchihuahualadas!!

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey! I LOVE Taco Bell... I eat _real_ food too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm thinking PIRATES!

MMM


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry, folks, I don't have anything else to offer at the moment, but I'll pass on any further clues as I get them. In the meantime, Scott tells me he's happy with the latest test shots of the Ghost of Castel-Maré and so the production run will begin soon. It's debuting later than he'd hoped, but he's plugging away at it.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I just pre-ordered some of these yesterday. I am also looking forward to the glow Nosferatu kits.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Any idea when the Ghost is due?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> Sorry, folks, I don't have anything else to offer at the moment, but I'll pass on any further clues as I get them. In the meantime, Scott tells me he's happy with the latest test shots of the Ghost of Castel-Maré and so the production run will begin soon. It's debuting later than he'd hoped, but he's plugging away at it.


Like I've said in other threads...I've been waiting a long....long time for new styrene kits to happen...a month or two more just adds to the anticipation 'chill' ... and besides I'm glad Monarch and Moebius take the time to test and produce a quality kit of great fitting parts rather than pump out lower quality kits faster. ...and are you sure Todd not even a' tiny wafer thin hint?' 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Is Scott not aware that one of our motley lot has access to a torture wheel? Maybe that would persuade him to come forth with some info..........

Chris.:devil:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


> Sorry, folks, I don't have anything else to offer at the moment, but I'll pass on any further clues as I get them. In the meantime, Scott tells me he's happy with the latest test shots of the Ghost of Castel-Maré and so the production run will begin soon. It's debuting later than he'd hoped, but he's plugging away at it.




Thanks Todd! Looking forward to getting my hands on that castle bound creep. And the speculation will continue!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

MonsterModelMan said:


> I'm thinking PIRATES!
> 
> MMM



I was thinking pirates (along with many other things) too. But would a chameleon really fit in a pirates diorama? I suppose it could but I wouldn't have thought it would be one of the top Piratey (I think I've invented a new word there, ha! things to put in.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I know what it is, but I am not telling


Buzz


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Careful! Last time _I_ said that the thread got deleted.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> I know what it is, but I am not telling
> 
> 
> Buzz


FIEND!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ya gots ta tell me!!!

Huzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

The Island of Dr. Moreau.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> The Island of Dr. Moreau.



Good guess! Hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Gilligan!!

Chris.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> Gilligan!!
> 
> Chris.



Let's hope not!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Gilligan? Not for me. Mary Ann? You betcha!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh Mary Ann! IMHO she was hotter than Ginger!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> I know what it is, but I am not telling
> 
> 
> Buzz


Hey Buzz... ol' pal ol' buddy...What say you just whisper what the kit is into the keyboard...ok, ok...just type it real small like so I can see what it is...everyone else have already promised me they won't peek...so your secret is safe with me ...and I won't tell a soul:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb (get it?) and guess it's the Wolf Man from the upcoming film starring Benicio Del Toro. Given the amount of time it takes for Monarch to develop a kit, it just might hit the shelves around the same time the film hits the theaters.





SUNGOD said:


> Isn't that supposed to be set in Victorian London though? Not many chameleons around there.


Yeah, but ol' Larry's gotta get out of town once in a while, doesn't he?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah...WAAAAYYYYY out to Da Bayou! HEEEE-OOOOOOOO!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Still thinking Creature?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow! That is one cool spider! How about one more little clue? Maybe a pic of the figure???.....

Chris.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

The figure's hand?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool spider...what type of snake makes up this trio...Cobra...Rattler Python? This is becoming a Jig Saw Model How about a shot of the figures' foot 
Mcdee
PS Buzz...you lucky dog..... so far this kit is looking very interesting and you get to build the first one...so how about a tiny little hint?????????????????????????????????


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

By Jove I've got it Fauntleroy, It's.................ta da.....Indiana Jones ! :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> By Jove I've got it Fauntleroy, It's.................ta da.....Indiana Jones ! :dude:


,,,And the Lost Temple of Styrene...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice spider but I think I'm even more baffled now!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The way Todd says "still thinking creature" makes me think it's not a creature. Unless he means it's not the CFTBL or the CWAU. Well we know it's not the CFTBL so if it's not the CWAU and it's not maybe a creature then it must be a human.

Must be Rambo or something like Long John Silver!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Another clue..." It's not a Monster like the Creature " says Buzz...Hmmmmm, ok so it's not an inborn condition...whatever this figure is, was turned that way like the Phantom or a Zombie...Zombie Pirate ? is that a wooden crate out of focus in front of the Spider? like something washed ashore?.... Hey I LOVE this Game :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

In an email to Scott I mentioned that folks were guessing CFTBL or The Alligator People and his response was:

*



Hmmmm those guesses are certainly no where near the mark!

Click to expand...

*

The mystery continues!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The mystery does indeed continue! I think Monarch deserve a medal for riddle making!

The Island of Dr Moreau, Pirates, Zombie Pirates could be likely as they're not monsters like the Creature but is it a film, tv, comic book character creation or something unique to Monarch?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Is Scott not aware that one of our motley lot has access to a torture wheel? Maybe that would persuade him to come forth with some info..........
> 
> Chris.:devil:


This is going to hurt YOU more than it does ME, Scott


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just E mailed Scott...told him of his dire predicament and that only another clue would stop DuckFink from pulling another notch...God help us all 
Mcdee

AURORANUT ! look what we've created !


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Another clue (other than the snake, hint, hint) would be great!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

How about a peek at the box art for a clue? ;-D

And that IS an impressive spider!


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I think its a mummy of some sort or perhaps Laura Croft!

This is outside the description but how about a Monarch model of Lon Chaney in the lost film "London After Midnight".


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I gave up trying figure out what this new kit is Monarch has in store for us:freak:.But will say this it will probably be a eyecatcher like the nossy and the ghost:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ach- ze vheel!! Sehr gut!! Here Schcotty,Schcotty.........

Chris.:devil:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Scott.... the hounds have been released...
Don't let this happen to you...
 A clue...yes a clue...this may help save your soul....
Quick...the time left... wanes
Do not look at this link...for it is all too gruesome...:freak:

The image the horrible image“http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=60179&d=1 211739088” 
Mcdee 
PS Image made possible by and from the imagination of Duck Fink


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Send out the Black Belt Martial Artists!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Who CARES what it is.... we all want one no matter WHAT it is, right?

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking along the lines of a Skeletal Pirate ...and your right Wayne... I'm getting a few, no matter what it is...because I'm already sold on that cool base alone :thumbsup: But anticipation and speculation certainly keeps the interest high...and furthermore it's fun :thumbsup: So let the guessing continue
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I'm thinking along the lines of a Skeletal Pirate ...and your right Wayne... I'm getting a few, no matter what it is...because I'm already sold on that cool base alone :thumbsup: But anticipation and speculation certainly keeps the interest high...and furthermore it's fun :thumbsup: So let the guessing continue
> Mcdee


Been there, done that! Seriously though, that would be excellent!!! Also, lets face it, it could be practically anything and we'd gobble them up. I think sometimes our eyes are bigger than our storage spaces.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris...like I've said before..if someone put out a model of Frankenstein tying his shoes... I'd buy it...gotta feed that craving 
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah I'm thinking along the lines of a Skeletal Pirate ...and your right Wayne... I'm getting a few, no matter what it is...because I'm already sold on that cool base alone :thumbsup: But anticipation and speculation certainly keeps the interest high...and furthermore it's fun :thumbsup: So let the guessing continue
> Mcdee





It could be a skeletal type pirate but there again, Scott said "I think it's because of the face Jeff sculpted" so that would suggest maybe a more intricate human type face than a skeleton. Could well be a zombie but I've just about run out of ideas.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

After showing Scott McKillop that photo...of him on the torture wheel...he agreed to talk...a little...

Scott>>>: Hint eh? well let's see....you know there is a chameleon right? Ok ok ok ...spider? Yep got that....There's a big brute of a snake! I could show you an out stretched arm of a monster! With boils on his skin! Actually that's more of a red herring hint. But I feel your pain, and mine....what's that Duck Fink fellow trying to do to poor ol' little me..Maybe the day before I leave for Wonderfest, I will ask Todd to release one grand finale photo of Jeff Yaghers' wonderful prototype. Then again maybe I'll stick true to my promise and unveil this wonderful "it" at Wonderfest

And remember Jeff Yagher is crazy busy working on the next prototypye which may be ready in time too. The First MONARCH CLUBHOUSE Exclusive is almost ready to be announced BTW....I have this nutty fantasy that MONARCH will produce more than one new kit per year. Yeesh!
Wonderfest should be fun none the less.:<<<<<<<<
_________________________________________________________________

Well that's what Scott had to say ...and I'm still scratching my head!?! 
That Clubhouse Exclusive sounds sweet:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Good work Mcdee! Scott now realises the precarious predicament he's in. Maybe he should be shown a picture of DFs Iron maiden-maybe then he'll be more forthcoming. If that doesn't work, I'll have no other option than to send him pictures of my ex-wife in the shower with the hand held faucety thingy. I dearly hope it doesn't come to that......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol:
Oh don't kid yourself Chris...he's been watching this forum and saw himself lashed to the Wheel...But with you pulling out the heavy artillery (ex wife) who knows what he'll divulge?...and yes the Iron Maiden is next!!!
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> It could be a skeletal type pirate but there again, Scott said "I think it's because of the face Jeff sculpted" so that would suggest maybe a more intricate human type face than a skeleton. Could well be a zombie but I've just about run out of ideas.


Thinking about what you said Sungod...and you're right...Scott said 'the face Jeff sculpted made his heart melt...and swoon...not how you would normally describe the skeletal remains of the living dead...so it is some sort of figure that begs sympathy ...pathos...a pathetic creature ? not unlike the emotions one feels for Quasimodo...a tortured soul ? Like Lon Chaney jr in Of Mice and Men,Lenny...but with that base I'm still thinking Monster  (or am I?)
Mcdee


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Has Sheena or some other jungle girl or other female been guessed yet? I mean that's what most likely would make me 'swoon' and 'melt'.  But then I'm partial to women, my mother, sister, daughter and both wives were women ! :lol:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it's going to be a Cajun Queen. A Voodoo princess of the deep south, possibly Hatai. Think about it : A Chamellion, A Spider and a Snake. Also, a face to make you "swoon".

Has to be something like this :









Hope it is because that means Scott took my suggestion from 2 years ago.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting guess, Madcap. A voodoo queen or a classic zombie are both high on my wish-list.

How about another hint.... the nameplate, for example? ;-D


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Is this the place to bring up my crush on Naomie Harris? :woohoo:

-Neil


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Thinking about what you said Sungod...and you're right...Scott said 'the face Jeff sculpted made his heart melt...and swoon...not how you would normally describe the skeletal remains of the living dead...so it is some sort of figure that begs sympathy ...pathos...a pathetic creature ? not unlike the emotions one feels for Quasimodo...a tortured soul ? Like Lon Chaney jr in Of Mice and Men,Lenny...but with that base I'm still thinking Monster  (or am I?)
> Mcdee




Unless the thing about it *not* being the Creature is a red herring too?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Creature? Red Herring?

"Oh the pain!"

Groan!!!!

Huzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Here is another clue for you all, the walrus was Paul

Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> Here is another clue for you all, the walrus was Paul
> 
> Buzz


KOO KOO KA CHOO...(Were there any Glass Onions on the base)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No, but there were magic mushrooms in the Beatles. How else can the song be explained?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fay Wray or Naomi Watts as Ann Darrow on Skull Island....I don't really think it's this...but they both make me melt, swoon, and a dozen other adjectives, in no particular order...and Yeah I'd buy em:thumbsup:...er the kits...that is..
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

No glass onions on base but Didnt you see the bent back tupils and the dove tail joint on the cast iron shore of base?

Buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> No glass onions on base but Didnt you see the bent back tupils and the dove tail joint on the cast iron shore of base?
> 
> Buzz


I did notice something unusually peculiar when I was fixing a hole in the ocean...I noticed Monarch has two new Butterflies floating near Glow Nossy and the Ghost (you know the place where nothing is real)
Mcdee www.monarchmodels.net Selur Hcranom syas luap


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ummmm dudes.......

I think it's going to be a Cajun Queen. A Voodoo princess of the deep south, possibly Hatai. Think about it : A Chamellion, A Spider and a Snake. Also, a face to make you "swoon".

Has to be something like this :









Hope it is because that means Scott took my suggestion from 2 years ago.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I think she works at the place where I get my hair cut.

Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe it's King Kong when he was a baby!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's either Bigfoot or the Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I know guys..........it's the Horrible Heap from Psycho! That comic scared the hell out of me when I was young (still does).


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> I know guys..........it's the Horrible Heap from Psycho! That comic scared the hell out of me when I was young (still does).


Oh..my..lord! I still have that comic stashed away!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> Oh..my..lord! I still have that comic stashed away!





They were great those old US horror comics (Psycho, Creepy, Eerie, Ghost etc). We used to get them over here in Britain as imports. Psycho had to be the most scary of them all and I remember one story in particular about these astronauts who land on an alien world and all the creepy alien life forms attack them.......gave me nightmares for ages. I've got a stash of them but I still can't resist buying the ones I never had as a kid but saw advertised. 

Which one have you got Chris?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> It's either Bigfoot or the Tasmanian Devil.



Bigfoot and the Yeti would both make great kits. I'd love to see a Yeti with his fur blowing in the wind, like he was caught in a blizzard.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok Todd we've seen the spider and the lizard....how about a shot of,... now how did Scott describe it...oh yeah a 'Big Brute of a Snake'... or would that be giving too much away...would showing the snake reveal something of the kit that we are forbidden to gaze upon... lest we be turned to stone?
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Snake? What makes you think I know anything about a snake?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

AHHAAAAAA
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm going to guess Murder Legendre from WHITE ZOMBIE. Not because I've seen any real clues pointing that direction, but because that's just what I'd like it to be.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

SUNGOD said:


> Which one have you got Chris?


I have a few, but the one I was thinking of has this big lumbering lump of a creature going after a pretty girl in the foreground...which probably describes about half of the magazines! I'd have to dig out the box they are in to see what others there are.

And now, back to our regularly scheduled thread!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are we still as far off the target as ever in the guessing department.Was anyone even close at all.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

ChrisW said:


> I have a few, but the one I was thinking of has this big lumbering lump of a creature going after a pretty girl in the foreground...which probably describes about half of the magazines! I'd have to dig out the box they are in to see what others there are.
> 
> And now, back to our regularly scheduled thread!




That sounds like my favourite one that I used to have as a kid and bought again a few years back, but as you say quite a few of those mags had covers like that!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


> Snake? What makes you think I know anything about a snake?




Ooo....go on Todd............let's have another hintski!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Are we still as far off the target as ever in the guessing department.Was anyone even close at all.


Well... Todd... any guesses even close yet? I'm thinking a glimpse of the Snake may help us out a bit
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry again, folks, but Scott has to provide all hintskis, and he's keeping them to himself for now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bribe?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Make all bribe checks payable to: 

Kit-Junkie
P.O. Box 1313
Redford, MI 48239

 :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure... here's a picture of the Spider...and there's a shot of the Lizard...but can we see the Snake? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...there's something about the Snake I tells ya... the Snake is the KEY to this whole maniacal quest...it's the Snake...the Snake !... the...(ok KJ how much should I send) 
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You can have it all for the unbelievably low price of $149.95! But wait! There's more! If you order now, I'll send you two, yes _TWO_ answers for the SAME PRICE! But you must *act now* to receive this amazing offer!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sheeesh...I feel like I'm in my proctologists' office...
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

You could bribe BuzzConroy. Afterall, he gets all the Test Shots to build!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*I know what it is!!*


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

You got it! Monarch Clubhouse members will have the option of purchasing a drummer spontaneously combusting.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SNAP.....:freak:.....Ok...Ok...Scott also mentioned Jeff was working on another Prototype... as well as the First Clubhouse Exclusive...any hints as to what these other items might be ? Oh Yeah ...just in passing...any word on the.......... PICTURE OF THE SNAKE!!!!>>>>
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> *I know what it is!!*



Maybe it is! I can just imagine Derek Smalls, David St Hubbins or Nigel Tufnel with a big snake. 

Live from the swamp!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I can just imagine Derek Smalls, David St Hubbins or Nigel Tufnel with a big snake...


...wrapped in aluminum foil.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

LoL!!

I think its about time for these guys to be in styrene as well!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Todd P. said:


> ...wrapped in aluminum foil.



Lol! That could be a new frontier in styrene kit making!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd rather see Dawn Wells wrapped in aluminum foil...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'd rather see Dawn Wells wrapped in aluminum foil...


Ahhh, I think cellophane would be better. Or maybe wrapped in nothing but me! I'm a baaaad boy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Even though I've never watched Gilligans Island, Dawn Wells would be great wrapped in foil or not wrapped in foil but cellophane would be my first choice too !

Anyway, back on topic... another reason (as well as the similar base) that it could be a new Creature sculpt is that there's a remake of the Creature FTBL coming out next year.............but I'm most probably barking right up the wrong tree again.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it really comming out Sungod? I've heard rumors for years. Is there an official announcement anywhere?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> Is it really comming out Sungod? I've heard rumors for years. Is there an official announcement anywhere?


It 'seems' to be happening this time :-


http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=6655


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Unfortunately there's this as well :-

http://hospitality-1st.com/PressNews/USH-060308.html:cry:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'd rather see Dawn Wells wrapped in aluminum foil...





otto said:


> Ahhh, I think cellophane would be better. Or maybe wrapped in nothing but me! I'm a baaaad boy.





SUNGOD said:


> Even though I've never watched Gilligans Island, Dawn Wells would be great wrapped in foil or not wrapped in foil but cellophane would be my first choice too !


I vote for "nothing", but that's just me. 



SUNGOD said:


> Anyway, back on topic... another reason (as well as the similar base) that it could be a new Creature sculpt is that there's a remake of the Creature FTBL coming out next year.............but I'm most probably barking right up the wrong tree again.


The _Creature_ remake has been an on again/off again project for several years now, and every time I read new "news" the story and people involved are completely different. Not that I want to see this film remade, but I've filed it in the "I'll believe it when I see it" category.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I vote for "nothing", but that's just me.
> 
> The _Creature_ remake has been an on again/off again project for several years now, and every time I read new "news" the story and people involved are completely different. Not that I want to see this film remade, but I've filed it in the "I'll believe it when I see it" category.




Nothing could be even better!

As for the Creature it seems from what I've read that if it does go ahead they'll hopefully be very true to the original (hopefully).


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So Todd ...is that it...have we exhausted another thread...not even one tiny ...minuscule hint....what will we tell our children and grandchildren...that we all failed...failed as a forum of fine modelers who collectively couldn't crack the case of the 'Unknown Model of Monarch'....Oh...the Shame...the Shame...
[one tiny clue...c'mon...one more... Scott wouldn't mind....much...he secretly wants you to tell us one more hint...I'm sure...}

(Wearing a bag over my head in shame...I am)
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

OK, one more hint. If you guess this...










...you're wrong. Probably.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Todd...every clue helps...ok...so it's not Forrest Gump on a hot date...ok hmmmm...AHHHAAAA....nope ....er...how long till Wonderfest??
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Saving Ryan's Privates?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

fluke said:


> LoL!!
> 
> I think its about time for these guys to be in styrene as well!


Motel room diorama. Enter THAT at WF. :drunk:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Doesn't look like we're going to get anything more out of Todd guys!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:


kit-junkie said:


> Saving Ryan's Privates?


:lol::lol::lol::roll:

Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You mean.... we're going to have to wait until it's revealed at Wonderfest???!!! Why that's like waiting to open a Christmas present until Christmas morning. 

Anticipation is making me crazy.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> As for the Creature it seems from what I've read that if it does go ahead they'll hopefully be very true to the original (hopefully).


Not likely. I've read everything from a modern-day re-telling to a film with a "Victorian era" setting to a storyline involving a female creature (presumably a mate) to a film with a hulking Creature that climbs trees. 

Besides, the property is still owned by Universal Studios; they have little to no respect for their classic horror icons. Which reminds me of an amusing anecdote...

Reportedly, while filming _The Raven_ in 1935 actor Ian Wolfe asked Boris Karloff to direct him to the toilet. Without missing a beat, Boris replied, "This is Universal; the whole place is a toilet."


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Todd P. said:


> OK, one more hint. If you guess this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeez Todd...are you trying to tell us subliminally that we could be wasting our time in the pursuit of more clues :freak:
Mcdee
ps Ok how about a clue concerning the soon to be announced Club Exclusive?


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Maybe ... this?










Nah, just a little taunt for Zorro.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

fluke said:


> LoL!!
> 
> I think its about time for these guys to be in styrene as well!


I agree also on this one:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Clues ...more clues...I've rallied all my close friends together over this issue and together we will crack this clueless thread:
Here we are at the rally...our demand is :MORE CLUES...OR ELSE...
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/forumfun/whocares2.jpg

....................or else wait 'till Wonderfest
don't wanna wait till Wonderfest (mopes to himself...chewing on carpet)
Mc(don'twannawait)dee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your friends are a room full of ghosts?!!? The peasant hunts must be paying off.....

Chris.:woohoo:


----------

